# Best evidences for the resurrection?



## KGP (Apr 4, 2018)

Where would be a good place to start here? Is ‘Evidence that Demands a Verdict’ a good resource for this sort of information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Apr 4, 2018)

THE SCRIPTURES

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 4, 2018)

May this bless you. https://www.desiringgod.org/articles/eight-reasons-why-i-believe-that-Jesus-rose-from-the-dead


----------



## Haeralis (Apr 4, 2018)

https://www.whitehorseinn.org/article/resurrection-fact-or-fiction/

This essay from the journal for Modern Reformation does an excellent job compiling the evidence for the resurrection. In short, the evidence is so slanted in our favor that all of the godless theories demand even more remarkable leaps of logic to believe than do the one miracle of the resurrection.


----------



## Ray (Apr 5, 2018)

I heard tonight by a Minister the best book he read and is continuing reading is by N.T. Wright on the Resurrection. And yes he knows he’s heretical on Justification. But on the Doctrine of the Resurrection he said he’s the best he’s read. In his opinion. Pretty sure some on here have good resources or book recommendations on the Doctrine.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 5, 2018)

I have always enjoyed the idea that sane men do not die for what *they know* to be a lie. Which I think was Simon Greenleaf's main point.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 5, 2018)

KGP said:


> Where would be a good place to start here? Is ‘Evidence that Demands a Verdict’ a good resource for this sort of information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How James and Paul, staunch enemies of Jesus, both turned to proclaiming Him as messiah and the Lord.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2018)

Ray said:


> I heard tonight by a Minister the best book he read and is continuing reading is by N.T. Wright on the Resurrection. And yes he knows he’s heretical on Justification. But on the Doctrine of the Resurrection he said he’s the best he’s read. In his opinion. Pretty sure some on here have good resources or book recommendations on the Doctrine.



Yes, The Resurrection of the Son of God by N.T. Wright is the definitive work written from an evangelical perspective: https://www.amazon.com/Resurrection.../ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Wright is not confessionally Reformed, but this work of him is excellent and him at his best.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 5, 2018)

Jake said:


> Yes, The Resurrection of the Son of God by N.T. Wright is the definitive work written from an evangelical perspective: https://www.amazon.com/Resurrection.../ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
> 
> Wright is not confessionally Reformed, but this work of him is excellent and him at his best.


Too bad that he is exactly the opposite of being good in His New Pauline perspective .


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 5, 2018)

I know that Gary Habermas has written quite a lot on the Resurrection (such as this and these - beware 2d Commandment violation on the 2d link), though I haven't read any of his works myself (least not that I can recall). Can anyone here offer any comments on the usefulness of his writings?


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm most intrigued by the change of the apostles -- from cowering and denying Christ to martyrdom. 

McDowell borrows heavily from CS Lewis -- you'd be better off with the original. In any case, evidential apologetics cannot account for every "what if" and relies heavily on the ability of man to rationally see his way to God. You're always better going with what God has revealed about Himself.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 6, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> I know that Gary Habermas has written quite a lot on the Resurrection (such as this and these - beware 2d Commandment violation on the 2d link), though I haven't read any of his works myself (least not that I can recall). Can anyone here offer any comments on the usefulness of his writings?


My senior pastor knows him personally, as he was one of his professors at Tyndale College here in Mi.
Dr Habermas has been to our church twice so far to preach/teach on the resurrection, and find that his works are quite good, but are written not at a high technical scholarship level, but much more to a lay level.
I would suggest Evidence that deamds a verdict, theone by NT Wright, and Dr Habernas the Case for the resurrection of Jesus.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 28, 2018)

KGP said:


> Where would be a good place to start here? Is ‘Evidence that Demands a Verdict’ a good resource for this sort of information?



It's okay for a general overview of historical apologetics. There are quite a few good free online resources. Simply doing a search at Monergism a few selected results:

Verifying The Resurrection: Six Evidences by James Montgomery Boice

Why the Resurrection Matters by J. Ligon Duncan

If Christ Has Not Been Raised: Reasoning Through the Resurrection by Kenneth R. Samples

The historical and evidential apologetics for the resurrection of Christ are mostly useful in directly addressing specific "scholarly" errors like those produced by the "Jesus Seminar". I prefer to go after the underlying assumptions and presuppositions underneath the claims, it's basically cynicism and skepticism and secular scholarship from a semi-agnostic perspective. I might be inclined to implement C.S. Lewis' "Lord, Liar, Lunatic" argument. I think it has a way of sifting the wheat from the chaff. But it ultimately comes down to monergistic regeneration and whether a person has been given ears to hear, eyes to see, and a softened heart.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 8, 2018)

The Case for the Resurrection of Jesus by Michael Licona.


----------

